# Livebox, bouton association WIFI ou non?



## monvilain (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà le dilemne:

Pour l'ouverture de mon Bar dans quelques semaines, je souhaite profiter de l'offre Triplay Orange (Iphone + internet + TV etc....)

Donc, cela sous-entend une Livebox (nouveau pour moi cette LiveBox).

Je voudrais que l'on me confirme la possibilité de se connecter en tant que client sur le WIFI sans avoir à presser ce bouton dont j'ai le souvenir chez un ami.....Plutôt chiant dans un endroit ou beaucoup de gens se connectent...

Et au passage, hésitation LIVEBOX ou LIVEBOX PRO??

Merci


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Février 2011)

Tout dépend du type de Box.
Les réponses d'orange sur le sujet...

http://assistance.orange.fr/livebox-mode-association-3024.php


----------



## monvilain (28 Février 2011)

Quelqu'un pour confirmer l'absence de bouton d'association sur la Livebox 2?


----------



## coptere (28 Février 2011)

Bah ça me semble clair dans la doc Orange non ? 
_"*Vous avez une Livebox 2*._ _Il n'est plus nécessaire de mettre votre Livebox 2 en  mode association pour connecter un ordinateur ou un équipement en Wi-Fi.  En effet, il suffit de renseigner la clé de sécurité de la Livebox quand cela vous est demandé." 
_


----------



## monvilain (28 Février 2011)

coptere a dit:


> Bah ça me semble clair dans la doc Orange non ?
> _"*Vous avez une Livebox 2*._ _Il n'est plus nécessaire de mettre votre Livebox 2 en  mode association pour connecter un ordinateur ou un équipement en Wi-Fi.  En effet, il suffit de renseigner la clé de sécurité de la Livebox quand cela vous est demandé."
> _



J'ai une notion du mot "*clair" *différente de celle d' Orange....
Surtout avant de m'engager pour du WIFI en Pro.

Pour preuve: la Live Box Mini:`

"Vous avez une Livebox mini. *Il n'est à prior*i plus utile de mettre votre Livebox  mini en mode association pour connecter un ordinateur ou un équipement  en Wi-Fi."

Alors même si je pose la question pour la V2, je préfère confirmation.


----------



## coptere (28 Février 2011)

Bah le *à priori* est justifié s'agissant dans le cas  de la Live Box Mini d'une évolution de la  LiveBox 1 : le bouton wifi est toujours présent ! 
Dans le cas de la  LiveBox 2 par contre le bouton wifi n'est plus là


----------

